# Need advice - 8 year old Charlie



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry Charlie is going through this. I don't have any advice but this will bump it back up so maybe someone else will.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I assume you mean washington state, not d.c. If this were my dog, I would try to travel to the nearest big teaching hospital, 
https://vetmed.oregonstate.edu/hospital


VTH Home

or call U.C. Davis for suggestions / plan a trip to CA, drive. Find out if there are any other options for this besides needing an MRI for diagnosis. Unfortunately it may then come down to the question of what you would with the info even if you had it, would you put him through the treatment even if you could afford it? His quality of life is paramount and right now it sounds like it's not there. I hope that you can get some good direction by getting a 2nd, 3rd opinion on what's going on . My heart goes out to you, it's just heartbreaking to see this happen. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where do you live? Members on this board may have suggestions for speciaility vet care centers.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read what you are going through with your beloved pup.

I also don't know what type of DVM care you have received and if you are confident in whatever diagnosis and testing you have received.

Have you checked your boys gums and abdomen? Are his gums pink or pale?

If I were in your shoes, I would get him off all the meds and find a holistic DVM or better yet a homeopathic DVM who will be able to give you a whole body wellness assessment rather than attempting to "treat" or mask/palliate the symptom/s your boy is showing you and to get to the root cause of what is going on.

Sending you good thoughts and wishes for a positive resolution...hugs...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry what your boy is going through. 
I would contact your State's Vet School and see if they can help him.


----------



## Kalabin (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions all...

Unfortunately things turned for the worse very quickly and we had to put him down tonight. 

They suspect he had an aggressive brain cancer that progressed too quickly. Within his short three weeks fighting this he went from a knuckling paw, to tonight messing himself walking into a corner wall and howling and unable to lift himself up and complete blindness in both eyes and stopped eating and drinking. It's was a hard choice for us as he was our Charlie Bear that we got shortly after being married. The big guy slept in our bed, snuggled us every chance he got and I like to think he left knowing he had a loving family. The last week there were no good days, and in the end our dog "Charlie" didn't even appear to be present.

Hug your fur babies close tonight, as we learned things can change on a dime and there is nothing we could do to save him.

:crying:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie will live in your hearts forever!!


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

so sorry for your loss, my heart and prayers to you and your family, god bless you all


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Charlie, it's so hard losing them, am sending you a hug over.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie. Rest In Peace sweet Charlie.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you all have had to go through this. Charlie was a lucky boy to have been so loved by you all, hold on tight to your memories. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I also know how things can go downhill in almost the blink of an eye without warning as I experienced with my bridge girl Yaichi. Please take comfort that you did all you could for your beloved Charlie and that the love you shared is eternal. Hugs from our heart to yours.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie, sending my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, I am so sorry. It's so hard when they leave us.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of Charlie's fast decline and loss. Sending warm thoughts for comfort.


----------

